# Splinter Cell Blacklist... Spielstände weg nach Update???



## Canny (5. September 2013)

*Splinter Cell Blacklist... Spielstände weg nach Update???*

Hallo an alle,

ich zocke seit einigen Tagen das neue SC und bin echt beeindruckt von dem game.
Dann kam die Meldung über ein neues Update, habs natürlich installiert und ganz plötzlich wie aus heiterem Himmel von jetz auf gleich waren sämtliche Spielstände einfach weg. Hab nachgeschaut ob die Spielstände noch auf dem System zwischengespeichert waren aber nix zu finden.

Hat einer von euch ein ähnliches Problem oder ne Lösung parat?
Danke


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2013)

Ich lad das Update gerade runter, mal sehen was dann bei mir passiert.

Da wir gerade beim SC-Thema sind: Hab mal ein kleines Video gemacht, das erläutert, warum Conviction eben doch ein gutes Splinter Cell ist, das auch Schleicher spielen sollten. 
Den leisen Mikrofonton muss ich entschuldigen, hatte das Ding gestern abend um halb 12 aufgenommen und der Spielsound war wohl zu laut.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmvxfLYp87Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Canny (5. September 2013)

bin auch mal gespannt...
also ich fangs jetz von vorn wieder an und werde jedesmal meine spielstände nach beenden des spiels extra-speichern


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2013)

Update: Patch installiert, alles noch da. Scheint wohl an der Cloud Synchronisation zu liegen, die war bei mir abgeschaltet.


Zitat:

_What you need to do. To prevent it from happening, you need to 

1) Open up Uplay
2) In the top right corner click the wheel, click settings of uplay, disable cloud synchronization (This is what screws up the saves)
3) Then you will need somebody to give you their level 56 game saves or what level they are, and you will be able to get your level back, if you have your old saves saved then use them, but for 100% have cloud synchronization off because cloud thinks that you are level 1, the saves get reset on cloud not on your local pc and get overwritten even if you paste your old saves. (Copy paste only the save files, DO NOT copy the whole folders, just the save files at the end of those folders)


P.S. If you get somebodies saves who bought the DLC, you will also get the DLC weapons for free, well thats UBI for you._

quelle: http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/793177-Level-Reset-for-SVM-Fixed-courtesy-of-ANX


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

Also, ich hab den normalen Autosaves mit Cloudsync, bei mir war der Spielstand nicht weg.


----------



## Canny (5. September 2013)

yo hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. cloud aus und dann sind die savegames sicher bei ubisoft game launcher gespeichert.


----------



## Ajkula (14. September 2013)

SC BL ist ein sehr guter Taktik Shooter, aber das System mit den Speicherpunkten nervt, man muß dann schon oft erneut anfangen.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Ajkula schrieb:


> SC BL ist ein sehr guter Taktik Shooter, aber das System mit den Speicherpunkten nervt, man muß dann schon oft erneut anfangen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr?


 Speicherpunkte sind eben so richtig schön Konsole....

Ich hab sogar schon Leute gehört, die ständiges Speichern als verweichlichten PC Kram abgetan haben.....


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2013)

Ajkula schrieb:


> SC BL ist ein sehr guter Taktik Shooter, aber das System mit den Speicherpunkten nervt, man muß dann schon oft erneut anfangen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr?



naja, Taktik "Shooter" ? ^^  Also, an sich ist das doch ein Schleichspiel, aber kein Shooter. Ich versuche zumindest, quasi keinen Schuss abzugeben. Falls ich mal entdeckt werde und schiessen müsste, lass ich mich einfach umbringen und spiele vom letzten Speicherpunkt.

Die Speicherpunkte sind manchmal aber echt mies gesetzt, ich hab schon in einer Mission mal 20Min gespielt, nen kleinen Fehler gemacht und musste dann erneut 20Min spielen...


----------



## Ajkula (16. September 2013)

Ich denke das ganze fällt unter Stealth Shooter oder eine ähnliche Kategorie, man muß ja nicht schleichen, man kann auch wild herumballern, also im Begrenzten Rahmen  
Bin noch nicht durch, die Sonarbrille soll ja wieder zum Einsatz kommen, mal sehen wie sich das auswirkt, und ob man dieses kombinierete Snipergewher bekommt wie wir es von SC 1,2,3 kennen 4&5 waren ja deutlich lahmer, mal sehen ob 6 den alten SC Teilen nahe kommt.

Was war euer Favorit?


----------

